# Darkroom artists, post your prints here for critique!



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 10, 2008)

I could not find a thread for people to post their b&w prints that aren't digital, nor processed at walgreens. I want some critique from people familiar with darkroom techniques. 

I scanned mine, and I'm guessing there was something on the scanner that caused the little white specks on the images (it's not dust on the negs, because the actual prints don't have them). 

Photobucket is down at the moment, so I'll have to post them later, but everyone else should post theirs. no digitals please!


----------



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 10, 2008)

okay, up  and running again...
































that last one, I didn't leave in the fixer long enough, hence the discoloration


----------



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 10, 2008)

critiques please? anyone? anyone at all?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 10, 2008)

i really like the portrait of the girl. i think its amazing. shes beautiful and the sullen look on her face matches the dust and scratches on the prints nicely *high five*


----------



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 11, 2008)

*blushes* that's my self portrait. thank you. the scratches and dust were from the scanner, unfortunately.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 15, 2008)

i still really like the dust and scratches lol.


----------



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 19, 2008)

well, thanks


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a thread but this one looks like a better idea. I also had the problem with scanning my prints on here and the dust.








edit* I also really like your first print, how did you splice the image? Did you just sandwich the negs or did you have to print twice then dodge/burn or something like that?


----------



## ann (Jul 20, 2008)

you need to refix that last image,

let me understand , you printed these and scanned them, or you developed the negatives and scanned them?

Either way, on my monitor, the contrast is all over the place, some too flat , some too contrasty.
Several look like multi-exposures and are underexposed and none are very sharp.

scanning is another skill set all it's own so it is very difficult to know were the issues lie


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 21, 2008)

i really like that first image Mooseontheloose. great idea. very simple i like it alot.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm digging the second one and the fifth one. The second is almost like a computer wallpaper. The fifth one has a little bit of a...demonic tone to it.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, I have a bunch more night shots but I need to scan them onto the comp first.


----------



## rob91 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh dear god sunshine, that first picture is wildly brilliant. Surreal, absurd, slapstick...it has it all. I would put that on my wall.

I'm not as big on the statues, but #2 and the self-portrait are terrific as well! And those specks give the image some class.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 23, 2008)

great pictures everyone! I love how  classic self developed B&W looks:thumbup: I may have to post some of my pictures for C&C


here is one I did in my photo class, something was smeared on the delvoping machine magnifier and made wierd fuzzy dreamy effect at the top of my photo. in a way it looks kinda neat.











I took this picture on Kodak Tri-X 400, I set the ISO wrong and it got over exposed and grainy but its one of my favorite pics of my niece.


----------

